# Carbide Choices - Help Please!



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been reading from time to time that some of you are using carbide to turn some of the harder materials ( some of the Tru STones for example).

I am considering buying a carbide tool or two to turn Tru Stones, if you are using carbide could you share with me what you are using?

I am considering buying Easy Wood Tools (Ci1 and Ci0) at this time on a recommendation from a fine person named Alan!


----------



## Finatic (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been using New Edge Cutting Tools for since 2006. Awesome tools.
http://newedgecuttingtools.com/


----------



## MyKidsDad (Dec 29, 2010)

I made my own using one of the Easy Wood Tools inserts from Woodcraft. I also used an Easy Wood Tools tool (don't remember which one) during a bowl turning class I took at Woodcraft. I like using it but it won't replace all of the my other tools. It did help with a trustone blank I turned.

Another option to look at is right here on this forum...http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53620


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I prefer the WoodChuck Pen Pro over the Easy tools. It seems to be made better, it is sold by an IAP member that makes pens, it fits my gorilla hands better, and finally the tool and the inserts cost substantially less for IAP members than Easy tools.

You can find information on the WoodChuck buy looking in the Business Classified forum .


----------



## el_d (Dec 29, 2010)

+1 for Woodchuck. 

I love Mine, goues thru tru stone like butter, Chippy butter but still.


----------



## corian king (Dec 29, 2010)

I prefer the "rotondo" also sold by an IAP member.great tool..
JIm


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the longer woodchucks. gives a bit more control/leverage.

just make sure that whatever you get has replacable cutters, the ones that are fixed you have to learn to sharpen, no fun.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 29, 2010)

Rotondo on everything , very soft to very hard .


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the Woodchuck tool and it is my number 1 tool.  I have turned wood, acrylic and polymer clay with it.  The wood is everything from Eastern Red Cedar through Walnut to White and Red Oak.  I have started one bowl out of green yellow poplar, turned 6 or 7 spindles for the stairs out of White oak, maybe 10 acrylic pens and one PC for my wife's FP all on the same face of the first cutter.  It will still make my thumb bleed profusely.  You can fine Ken here;
http://www.woodchuck-tools.com.  Normal disclaimer here.  
If I were to be making another carbide tool purchase, it would be one of Ken's.  for one thing, he is a member here and offers support on site and via phone.  Before I bought mine, we held a very informative phone conversation.  He was very helpful.  My $0.02 today.
Charles


----------



## Polarys425 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have one Eazy Wood Tool, Ci3 if i remember correctly. My other carbide tool i made using an Easy Wood Tool carbide cutter, some square steel from HD, and some 2"x2" oak.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 30, 2010)

Rotondo or woodchuck they both rock! You want the round inserts imo


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 30, 2010)

1080Wayne said:


> Rotondo on everything , very soft to very hard .


And we know who sells the Rotondo, don't we Jim!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 30, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> 1080Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Rotondo on everything , very soft to very hard .
> ...



Hey, when are you comin' back for another visit? I gotsa show you how 'sharp'
these tools really 'shave'.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 30, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> 1080Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Rotondo on everything , very soft to very hard .
> ...



No, who Mack?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 30, 2010)

Jim in Oakville said:


> Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:
> 
> 
> > 1080Wayne said:
> ...



LIL' OLE me:redface:


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 30, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I prefer the WoodChuck Pen Pro over the Easy tools. It seems to be made better, it is sold by an IAP member that makes pens, it fits my gorilla hands better, and finally the tool and the inserts cost substantially less for IAP members than Easy tools.
> 
> You can find information on the WoodChuck buy looking in the Business Classified forum .



Thanks Andy...I will  Look


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 30, 2010)

MyKidsDad said:


> I made my own using one of the Easy Wood Tools inserts from Woodcraft. I also used an Easy Wood Tools tool (don't remember which one) during a bowl turning class I took at Woodcraft. I like using it but it won't replace all of the my other tools. It did help with a trustone blank I turned.
> 
> Another option to look at is right here on this forum...http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53620



Thanks!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have both the Skogger and the Rotondo (both of which are made by Peter).  Both are very easy to use and remove a lot of material quickly and cleanly.  The square inserts are excellent for bulk material removal.  The round inserts are great for finer detail work.  I highly recommend both of these tools.


----------



## RyanNJ (Dec 30, 2010)

woodchuck hands down


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 30, 2010)

Watched a video on making your own the other day and just ordered some carbide inserts.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0hPl0dLDrM&feature=BF&list=UL59KTqyeqN4M&index=1

Ordered inserts from Lee Valley and Global Tooling in the States.  When they get here I'll try making my own.  Let you know how it works out.  Inserts I found range in price from $1.56 ea to $17.40 at Lee Valley


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2010)

I have both the Skogger and Rotondo. If I had to pick one of those two it would be the Rotondo. I woudl miss the skogger though and actually use both pretty much equally. So I am very happy to not have to choose.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like I'm late to the Carbide Party, but thank you all for your thoughts.

Another question, how long does a carbide cutter last, I turn 80% Acrylics and Tru Stone...  I turn about 400 pens a year.... at this time all with a skew and roughing gouge.

Thanks for your responses....


----------



## Polarys425 (Dec 30, 2010)

Jim in Oakville said:


> Looks like I'm late to the Carbide Party, but thank you all for your thoughts.
> 
> Another question, how long does a carbide cutter last, I turn 80% Acrylics and Tru Stone... I turn about 400 pens a year.... at this time all with a skew and roughing gouge.
> 
> Thanks for your responses....


 
Carbide has a really good lifespan, and when it does dull a bit, just hone the top surface on a diamond knife sharpener.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 30, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> Watched a video on making your own the other day and just ordered some carbide inserts.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0hPl0dLDrM&feature=BF&list=UL59KTqyeqN4M&index=1
> 
> Ordered inserts from Lee Valley and Global Tooling in the States.  When they get here I'll try making my own.  Let you know how it works out.  Inserts I found range in price from $1.56 ea to $17.40 at Lee Valley



He's a great teacher....looks excellent Rick,,,,


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 30, 2010)

> Another question, how long does a carbide cutter last, I turn 80% Acrylics and Tru Stone... I turn about 400 pens a year.... at this time all with a skew and roughing gouge.


Difficult to say . I used the Skogger in a skewy fashion , which means that only a small portion of the total cutting edge does most of the work . On a run of PVC water pipe Euro`s , the edge was gone after 30 pens (but there were still 3 edges remaining .) If used as a scraper , the mileage in theory should be much greater . 

Recommend a 600/1200 2 sided diamond grit stone for sharpening - sold by Lee Valley and probably others .


----------



## Padre (Dec 30, 2010)

I have both the Woodchuck and the set of Easy tools.  I prefer the Woodchuck for pens.


----------



## corian king (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello All 
Well I have to tell this story.A very good friend of mine that is also a member here had the skogger. He was telling me about it and he sent me to Peter. Well I liked the looks of the ROTONDO better so I bought it.He thought I was crazy but he decided to come out and pay me a visit and he brought the SKOGGER with him so we could compare the two.Well make a long story short He ordered the rotondo before he left my house to go home and I am getting ready to order the skogger.I have sent many customers to Peter and everyone really likes him and Loves the tools.
JIM


----------



## mach9 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anybody sell an insert for these tools that has an "inverted" radius on the corners? I do some pens with a wood center band and I'd like to be able to put a consistent radius on them. Would have to be a pretty small radius.


----------



## gwilki (Jan 1, 2011)

Jim: I'll put in my 2 cents for the Hunter. I use it on all plastics, richlite, antler, truestone and corian. Works very well on all of them.


----------



## Tree Frog (Jan 2, 2011)

Another +1 for the WoodChuck Pen Pro, although I haven't tried any of the other brands mentioned here.  Got about 20 Trustones out of the first 4 sided cutter and now it could do with a touch up before I do any more. 2 of those pens were Red Dino, which seemed to be much tougher than most of the other trustone types I had.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 2, 2011)

To join the thread;  Any of the flat topped carbide cutters can be sharpened easily with a credit card diamond hone or a flat surface plate and silicon carbide sandpaper.  Anything from 220 grit for coarse to 600, or 1000 for a fine.  In a pinch at table saw table top can be used as a flat surface, hint, hint.

I liked Capt' Eddies video and will have to watch more of them after church.    

If you make your own tool, use a round bar stock and a golf club handle for a handle.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's the first one made in the shop using the large finisher tip from Lee Valley.  Total cost approx. $19.23 plus tax.   The steel rod was 3 ft for $5.50 (makes 3 tools) at my local home hardware and the tip was $17.40 from Lee Valley.  Handle was some leftover ash.  Plus tax of course.   I didn't factor in the trip to Lee Valley because I was going there anyway to get some other stuff I needed.  Took me about 3 hrs to make it.   
If you factor in your time @ $35 per hr it costs about the same to make it as buy it.  But then if you are like me retired, lots of time little money a good tool for $20 is a great deal.


----------



## Polarys425 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick_G said:


> Here's the first one made in the shop using the large finisher tip from Lee Valley. Total cost approx. $19.23 plus tax. The steel rod was 3 ft for $5.50 (makes 3 tools) at my local home hardware and the tip was $17.40 from Lee Valley. Handle was some leftover ash. Plus tax of course. I didn't factor in the trip to Lee Valley because I was going there anyway to get some other stuff I needed. Took me about 3 hrs to make it.
> If you factor in your time @ $35 per hr it costs about the same to make it as buy it. But then if you are like me retired, lots of time little money a good tool for $20 is a great deal.


 
I see two things i would work on.... 

1) Is grinding the end of the screw flush with the bottom of the bar.
2) Grind the end of the bar at an angle that matches or closely matches the angle of the cutter, or grind it so that it doesnt protrude past the bottom surface of the cutter.

Both of these things will eliminate interference with your tool rest and your work.

Feels good making your own tools doesnt it?


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 6, 2011)

Polarys425 said:


> Rick_G said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the first one made in the shop using the large finisher tip from Lee Valley. Total cost approx. $19.23 plus tax. The steel rod was 3 ft for $5.50 (makes 3 tools) at my local home hardware and the tip was $17.40 from Lee Valley. Handle was some leftover ash. Plus tax of course. I didn't factor in the trip to Lee Valley because I was going there anyway to get some other stuff I needed. Took me about 3 hrs to make it.
> ...



Yes it does and both of your suggestions have been done.


----------



## flash880 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got a Woodchuck Pen Pro and i really like it . I got it from Beartooth Woods without a handle and made my own handle, but i agree with what someone else said they don't replace my other tools.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 21, 2011)

I made my own.  Works as good as any of those spendy ones.


----------



## Mapster (Jul 21, 2011)

Woodchuck pen pro all the way for me... solid as a rock and will eat up anything short of rock. Almost cuts the bushings easier than some normal materials...


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 21, 2011)

Like a few others, I ordered my carbide inserts from Global tooling, bought some steel rod at the local hardware store, turned a nice mesquite handle and I have a really nice for under $20.

When Global tool ( http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html#ick151525byrd ) puts their $1.40 cutters on sale frequently for around $12.50 *PER BOX OF 10* it amazes me at the prices charged by some of the tool makers running around. I think I saw $15 for each cutter in one of the above links!

Jim, to answer your question on how long they last...... I bought a box of 10 cutters two years ago and have used only four cutters to date and I even use them on my metal lathe cutting aluminum!


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 21, 2011)

I picked up mine from http://eddiecastelin.com/products_and_services  and then just made my own tool handles.  Making the handles was easy. 

 My father picked up a larger carbide from someone that puts a golf handle on there.   I tried that one and was not to impressed with it, the smaller one that I got from Eddie cut much better.   Those are only two I've ever tried so far though so can't really comment on the other ones out there.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jul 21, 2011)

corian king said:


> I prefer the "rotondo" also sold by an IAP member.great tool..
> JIm


That's what I use on everything. Get them from Peter. Woodof1kind. And the Scogger.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 21, 2011)

Rob73 said:


> I picked up mine from http://eddiecastelin.com/products_and_services and then just made my own tool handles. Making the handles was easy......
> 
> quote]
> Thanks for the link!  I've watched many many of Captain Eddies videos and enjoy all of them, I didn't know he sold tools as well.
> ...


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> I just ordered the 3/8" round rod setup with 3 round cutters for $33!



Unfortunately he didn't have the round stock when I ordered.  I'll probably order a round bar when I pick up some more cutters.  I've watched his videos for awhile as well.  I like his style.  

When I was looking for carbide and started pricing tools I was lucky and watched a video from him and saw the website link. When I saw the price I ordered on the spot. I got a lot more for my money than what I was about to pay for a single tool.  

 I picked up the 'kit' for the round and other inserts.  Turned two handles, boom done.   Haven't had a chance to use them for about two weeks now since the shop has been 100+ with this damn heat wave.   :at-wits-end:


----------

